# Engagement ring insurance



## shug02 (3 Apr 2004)

Folks,

I've been surprised to hear engagement ring insurance costs 30 - 60 euro per month!  Is that right for a ring worth approx. 4k euro? 

Where's best place to get competitive jewellery insurance quotes or do I just add it to my house and contents cover policy?


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (3 Apr 2004)

I would imagine that the all risks category of your home insurance policy might be more competitive than that but check the terms & conditions of the cover to make sure that it's suitable for your needs.


----------



## DipsyChick (3 Apr 2004)

Adding the ring to a house insurance policy is probably best. I didn't own a house at the time and I added it to my Dad's. It's not a huge amount !

A good idea is to insure the actual stones for loss as well as the ring.


----------



## shug02 (5 Apr 2004)

Thanks all.

Turns out it costs about €40 per annum when added to house insurance.

S.


----------



## lala (16 Apr 2004)

does anyone know what is the best way to insure engagement ring if the girl is renting and so doesn't have house insurance?


----------



## Fillet Phog (16 Apr 2004)

*Hang on a moment*

Ah now sunshine hang on a moment. I don't think she will be impressed when she finds out the ring is only rented. What kind of a precedent are you setting for the future ?


----------



## tipsy (17 Apr 2004)

is the girl or the ring rented?


----------

